# Competition venues, cross country courses and other horsey 'places of interest'



## dollymix (2 February 2013)

I thought it might be useful for us all to name the places we compete, hire for schooling, or generally just enjoy riding. I remember when I first moved to Pendle I didn't know the area and it took me ages to find places to go and have some fun! Not sure if we are allowed to put links to places like this up (advertising???), therefore try and use places which are easily found on google! 

So to start, here are a few of my favourite places within a short drive of Pendle:
Craven Country Ride (farm ride and cross country)
Crow Wood Equestrian Centre (competitions, arena hire, cross country course and gallops)
Gisburn Forest (GREAT hacking)
The Settle loop (more great hacking)
Osbaldeston Equestrian Centre (arena hire, showing and clinics)
Northcote Equestrian Centre (Arena horse, dressage and showjumping)

There are other great places a little further afield, but these are my 'locals'! All under half and hours drive lol


----------



## amandaco2 (2 February 2013)

Somerford park arenas, farm ride, Xc.
Reaseheath arena hire 
Kelsall hill. Arena, farm ride, Xc. Gallops 
Broxton gallops


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 February 2013)

Was going to add Cheshire view farm ride but just Googled them and seen that they're not in business anymore. Not sure why but it's sad. It was a great place with lovely, friendly owners who did fab cakes! 

Delamere Forrest is a lovely place to hack around.

Daresbury fun ride is coming up in March. Am thinking of doing it, if the horse actually manages to stay well enough to ride this time!


----------



## here_i_am (2 February 2013)

Ooh, Poppy, when is daresbury? Love that ride!


----------



## **Vanner** (2 February 2013)

Charity farm for a smaller farm ride and cross country course.

For dressage and shows:
Myerscough
Barton 
Osbaldeston
Church farm


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 February 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Ooh, Poppy, when is daresbury? Love that ride! 

Click to expand...

Not sure exactly but it's always been March in previous years, so it was a bit of an assumption on my part that it'd be the same this year.


----------



## karen_c (2 February 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Was going to add Cheshire view farm ride but just Googled them and seen that they're not in business anymore. Not sure why but it's sad. It was a great place with lovely, friendly owners who did fab cakes! 

Delamere Forrest is a lovely place to hack around.

Daresbury fun ride is coming up in March. Am thinking of doing it, if the horse actually manages to stay well enough to ride this time!
		
Click to expand...




here_i_am said:



			Ooh, Poppy, when is daresbury? Love that ride! 

Click to expand...

My horse is stabled in Daresbury and I didn't know there was a fun ride! If you find details please can you come back and post them?


----------



## here_i_am (3 February 2013)

I think it was the 27th of march in 2011. I couldn't go last year, so can't remember the date. Will keep searching for this year & let u know if i find it!


----------



## iCandy (4 February 2013)

Great idea! Keep them coming


----------



## showjump (5 February 2013)

I thought last year was the last Daresbury fun ride (due to lord Daresburys estate getting split when it was sold), although i will hopefully be proved wrong...


----------



## jj87 (13 February 2013)

Dolly mix- I think you must be near me!


----------



## dollymix (13 February 2013)

Hello neighbour!  Im on otherside of pendle hill! Near gisburn


----------



## ed&arch (13 February 2013)

I'm in Malpas, Cheshire, and love going to the following!:

-Somerford Park Farm Ride
-Hadley Cross Country
-Kelsall Hill farm ride
-Harthill farm ride
-Tushingham arena hire
-Reaseheath colleges' fantastic indoor arena.
Could go on for ages! love where I live! Fantastic facilities so nearby to us!


----------



## amandaco2 (16 February 2013)

What's the hadley course like?


----------



## Spit That Out (17 February 2013)

Marbury Farm Ride

http://www.marburyfarmride.co.uk/


Smallwood XC

http://www.smallwoodliverycentre.co.uk/Cross Country.htm


Somerford Park

http://www.somerfordpark.co.uk/

Southview

http://www.southviewarena.com/aboutus.asp

Alsager Equestrian Centre

http://www.alsagereqc.co.uk/

Beaver Hall

http://www.beaverhall.co.uk/

Arclid Hall Farm Ride

http://www.arclidhallstud.com/hiring_facilities/farm_ride.htm

Harthill Farm/XC

http://www.harthillstud.com/xc-and-farm-ride.html


----------



## ATrueClassAct (17 February 2013)

Beacon fell is near me. Never been as having an unloading and lamintic lady. But the rest of my yard seem to love going there on sunny days!


----------



## VRIN (19 March 2013)

The gisburn forest ride - do you have a postcode we can look up - or are there any details anywhere - things like where can you park, is there a map...


----------

